# Profile RTA Wicking



## JoeM (16/9/19)

Hey All,

need some help. I put the Profile RTA on for sale, but I really want to try and see maybe by some miracle I can get it to work properly.
two issues I am having
1: I have wicked it more times than I can count, and the thing gurgles and leaks until only a quarter of the tank has juice, then it is less, but still drinking very expensive juice through a much more expensive straw

2: The base gets very very hot after about 4 or 5 puffs, to the point the mod goes into overheat protection.

can anyone maybe shed some light please


----------



## DougP (16/9/19)

Hi there
I'm in fourways JHB.
If you can come through to here I will help you with this RTA.
I have 3 of them and know them inside and out
I will show you how to wick it properly as well 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SparkySA (16/9/19)

JoeM said:


> Hey All,
> 
> need some help. I put the Profile RTA on for sale, but I really want to try and see maybe by some miracle I can get it to work properly.
> two issues I am having
> ...




Not sure if you have seen this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranskylinM (16/9/19)

I will be watching this thread, Ive received the same rta from a friend, tried it, even went to a vape shop watched them wick it with no leaks, but still gurgled, then when it cam time to refill it started leaking and same as you, I basically drank half the tank of juice then only did it seem OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (16/9/19)

You have to use a dual wick methodology for this RTA
Wicks into the bottom juice holes and a fan wick around the top juice holes...

There is 2 sets of juice holes. The juice wells at the bottom and then 4 juice holes in the top section of the chimney (2 on each side).
If you don't do a fan wick around these top juice holes this RTA will leak like hell... 

Look inside your chimney to see these 4 little juice holes they are in line with the airflow holes on each side of them 

If you get any form of leak out the airflow holes, or gargling, then it is these juice holes that have not been wicked properly

There is a profile untiy thread on there go and look there as this is covered quiet well in that thread 



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## FranskylinM (16/9/19)

this up close image of the wicking shows me where I went wrong, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (16/9/19)

Just further to the above post.
Make sure the top wick is thicker than the bottom wick in juice wells.
If you pack bottom juice wells to thick then juice will divert to top juice holes and leak. 
Bottom juice holes MUST BE LOOSELY FILLED and top wick must be thicker so juice naturally flows more through bottom juice wicks. 

Its a fine balancing act that you have to master.

So to sum up
If you get leaks or gargling
1. Check bottom juice holes are not wicked to tight
2. Make sure you have fan wick around top juice holes.
3. Make sure top wick is thicker than bottom wick 
4. Make sure top wick is a solid wall that will seal against chimney side 

In the picture below the circled part is the critical part of the wick 
This must be tight against the chimney wall 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranskylinM (16/9/19)

tnx man, I am going to try make mine look like that and test. I like how quiet the draw is on the profile, compare to the Kylin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (16/9/19)

Have both and love both 
The profile just takes time to master the wicking. Once you get it right you will not get any leaks or gargling. And once you sort the balancing act out of how to wick the top and bottom part the flavor is out of this world 

The biggest mistake the guys make with profile is they watch videos of cutting the wick at a steep 45 degree angle and cut so steep they have no wick to cover top holes and then on top of that they wick bottom juice holes to tight and then it leaks like a sieve 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/9/19)

mine leaks too, no matter how many different styles of wicking I try. I just close the airflow when I refill, then once the top is closed I hold the RTA at a 45 degree angle with a paper towel near the air holes and start vaping till the leaking stops. It leaks about 1/8th of the juice then it's fine. 
I dont get any gurgling, possibly because I drain all the juice from the air holes. 
Its a pain in the behind but the flavor I get from this RTA makes it worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (16/9/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> mine leaks too, no matter how many different styles of wicking I try. I just close the airflow when I refill, then once the top is closed I hold the RTA at a 45 degree angle with a paper towel near the air holes and start vaping till the leaking stops. It leaks about 1/8th of the juice then it's fine.
> I dont get any gurgling, possibly because I drain all the juice from the air holes.
> Its a pain in the behind but the flavor I get from this RTA makes it worth it.


Just check your seal in the top cap. The one you twist off when filling

Close airflow holes and then suck hard. If top seal is okay then you should have a vacuum and can't suck air. If you can suck air freely then that seal in top cap has gone and it will leak cause tank can't vacuum seal
If this is the case I will talk you through making a replacement seal. Those rubber seals are very soft and if you vape citrus base juices that seal can perish 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeM (17/9/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Just further to the above post.
> Make sure the top wick is thicker than the bottom wick in juice wells.
> If you pack bottom juice wells to thick then juice will divert to top juice holes and leak.
> Bottom juice holes MUST BE LOOSELY FILLED and top wick must be thicker so juice naturally flows more through bottom juice wicks.
> ...


I think I am going to make the trip to you


----------



## JoeM (17/9/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Just check your seal in the top cap. The one you twist off when filling
> 
> Close airflow holes and then suck hard. If top seal is okay then you should have a vacuum and can't suck air. If you can suck air freely then that seal in top cap has gone and it will leak cause tank can't vacuum seal
> If this is the case I will talk you through making a replacement seal. Those rubber seals are very soft and if you vape citrus base juices that seal can perish
> ...


It's been needling me that maybe there is a mechanical fault..and boy I think this is a quality check that I am going to try..thanks a mil...will let you know outcome


----------



## DougP (17/9/19)

JoeM said:


> It's been needling me that maybe there is a mechanical fault..and boy I think this is a quality check that I am going to try..thanks a mil...will let you know outcome


You welcome to pop around and I can check it out for you. Whatever it is I can sort it out for you 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/9/19)

Watch Vaping with Vick's video on the Profile RTA, he uses the dam method. This has proven the best for me. No leaking and not dry hits at all.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DougP (17/9/19)

Chris du Toit said:


> Watch Vaping with Vick's video on the Profile RTA, he uses the dam method. This has proven the best for me. No leaking and not dry hits at all.


Vicki's video 100% confirms what I was saying above. 
The most critical part of the wick is the part covering the top juice holes. As you can see in his video the wick above the bottom juice flow retainer ring is thick and seals around the chimney stack. It's this part of the wick that will stop the leaking out of the airflow.
The whole focus around wicking this RTA is the top part of the wick above the bottom juice hole retainer ring. 






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JoeM (17/9/19)

so I did try to check for vacuum..cant say there is a vacuum but its an extremely hard attempt to suck any air...going to try the suggestions of wicking as above...if that fails, then it is definitely a vacuum problem...

what about the atty getting so hot??? never went above 45 Watts and after 5-7 puffs...mod goes into Heat Protection and the base of the atty is very very hot...I chain vape on RDA's and never had them get this hot


----------



## JoeM (17/9/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Just check your seal in the top cap. The one you twist off when filling
> 
> Close airflow holes and then suck hard. If top seal is okay then you should have a vacuum and can't suck air. If you can suck air freely then that seal in top cap has gone and it will leak cause tank can't vacuum seal
> If this is the case I will talk you through making a replacement seal. Those rubber seals are very soft and if you vape citrus base juices that seal can perish
> ...



maybe if you could advise me how to do this to making a replacement seal, and with all the awesome advice, I can get it right...replace that seal and wick differently...


----------



## DougP (17/9/19)

JoeM said:


> maybe if you could advise me how to do this to making a replacement seal, and with all the awesome advice, I can get it right...replace that seal and wick differently...


Maybe it would be best if you pop around and I can check out that rta for you something sounds a little suspect 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JoeM (17/9/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Maybe it would be best if you pop around and I can check out that rta for you something sounds a little suspect
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


ok perfect...
will look at making some time to come around...being a pharmacist and in Pretoria will be a little tricky..but will try and make a plan...thank you..

will call you


----------



## FranskylinM (17/9/19)

This is what i did, it seemed ok, but after refill i started getting dry hits again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (17/9/19)

FranskylinM said:


> This is what i did, it seemed ok, but after refill i started getting dry hits again.


What wattage you vaping at 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranskylinM (17/9/19)

55W-66.6W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (18/9/19)

I can only offer words of encouragement. 
It's all about the wicking.
You just going to have to keep on trying till you get it right. 




Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranskylinM (18/9/19)

ok kewl, thanks man.


----------

